

US to stop young migrant deportations - nick-dap
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-18460894

======
tosseraccount
Is Obama authorized by law to do this?

~~~
sp332
Immigration laws have a ton of room for the enforcement officers to look at
the specifics of a case and decide what action is appropriate. As the head of
the executive branch, Obama can set policy which affects those decisions.

